# CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P seeking remote position



## jana.gatton

Jana Gatton

1. CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P certified
2. Education: Licensed Practical Nurse, BSW, studying for Auditor Certification
3. Code for Department of Defense, Army
4. Coded Family Practice and Same Day Surgery
5. Experience approaching five years
6. Seeking part time remote position
7. For specialties: willing to work for apprentice salary under a period of training and testing buy you won't be dissapointed with my productivity and proficiency.

907.328.9437
Will furnish resume with reply to this email


----------

